# unlimited/derestricted sections of the autobahn



## daixloxbmw (Apr 18, 2007)

can anyone point me in the right direction to find out which sections of the autobahn or unlimited/derestricted? i did a quick search online and on this forum and was not sucessful. 

do these sections only exist in germany? if so, where?

i am planning an ED and plan to go munich to zurich to interlaken to genova to florence to rome. can anyone tell me if any of these legs will include any of these sections?

thanks in advance.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Only Germany has segments without limits. You will find them in almost any direction. There really aren't super long sections without limits. You will find segments of no limit interspersed with segments with limits. 

Urban areas, obviously, tend to have limits. The A92 to Dingolfing is my favorite high speed stretch.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Check this thread:

Erik


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

iversonm said:


> The A92 to Dingolfing is my favorite high speed stretch.


I am making that trip to get the tour of that factory. I am glad to hear this. It's about an hour away, is that correct?


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

poleposition said:


> I am making that trip to get the tour of that factory. I am glad to hear this. It's about an hour away, is that correct?


It depends on how fast you go... 

In reality, it's an easy hour, assuming you don't get traffic on the way out of Munich. This should be easy to do if it's not rush hour.


----------



## raleedy (Sep 22, 2007)

For low-traffic Autobahn, try the stretches in the southern part of Austria, from Klagenfurt and Graz leading down to Slovenia and Croatia. Easy to try out your top speed there. Not necessarily legal, but easy.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

This is the accurate thread.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238914

and this is the link (example of the A9, longest Autobahn in Germany)

http://www.autobahnatlas-online.de/index_e.html


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

Alfred G said:


> this is the link (example of the A9, longest Autobahn in Germany)
> 
> http://www.autobahnatlas-online.de/index_e.html


I am looking at the A9 Route. In what appears to be the speed limit column, there are lots of 100s and 120s, which I assume are km speed limits. What do "-" and "<->" mean? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

djlfp said:


> I am looking at the A9 Route. In what appears to be the speed limit column, there are lots of 100s and 120s, which I assume are km speed limits. What do "-" and "<->" mean? Thanks for your help.


- means no limit
< - > means flexible limit shown by electric signposts like these:










More details: Read the legend.


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

Alfred G said:


> - means no limit
> < - > means flexible limit shown by electric signposts like these:
> More details: Read the legend.


Thanks. That was very helpful. I failed to wade through the five legends and other categories to get to the link you just provided.:thumbup:


----------



## Adi (Jun 3, 2006)

Alfred G said:


> This is the accurate thread.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238914
> 
> ...


Alfred, the A7 is the longest Autobahn, running N-S the entire length of Germany from Denmark to just short of the border with Austria (final 18km are being extended to the border). ;-)

If anyone makes it North the new A20, running from near Berlin (A11) across to Lübeck (A1), is unrestricted for almost its entire length (323km) and it's very quiet except in the school summer vacation months.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Adi said:


> Alfred, the A7 is the longest Autobahn, running N-S the entire length of Germany from Denmark to just short of the border with Austria (final 18km are being extended to the border). ;-)


You're right of course. I got that mixed up.

There even was an interesting arzicle on the A7 on Spiegel Online.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

The November issue of Automobile (I think) had an excellent article on the Autobahn with some favorite unlimited sections listed (and described). If you want, PM me and I'll email you a scan of the article...


----------



## phacido (Nov 11, 2009)

adc said:


> The November issue of Automobile (I think) had an excellent article on the Autobahn with some favorite unlimited sections listed (and described). If you want, PM me and I'll email you a scan of the article...


Hello ADC !
Could you send me a scan of the autobahn article you talked about here ?

Thanks !:thumbup:


----------



## Zooks527 (Mar 15, 2009)

daixloxbmw said:


> do these sections only exist in germany? if so, where?
> 
> i am planning an ED and plan to go munich to zurich to interlaken to genova to florence to rome. can anyone tell me if any of these legs will include any of these sections?


As many have said, unlimited speed is in Germany only.

We went from Munich to Zurich and back in May, and found a number of unlimited stretches along the A96. We were, alas, often slowed down by construction (which frustrated my daughter both times she was driving), but there were a number of stretches where we were moving along nicely.

George


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Zooks527 said:


> As many have said, unlimited speed is in Germany only.


:thumbup: and only on some sections of the Autobahn.

This sign means end of all restrictions. If there is a national limit, it applies.










==================

In the UK, white circle with a solid black slash means national speed limit applies. That's 70MPH on a dual carriage way and 60 everywhere else. 60MPH on some of the local single track is absolutely nuts.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

phacido said:


> Hello ADC !
> Could you send me a scan of the autobahn article you talked about here ?
> 
> Thanks !:thumbup:


Wow, that was some time ago - let me see if I still have that issue...


----------



## Blue55 (May 8, 2009)

There are destricted sections all over Germany. However in actuality, there is a LOT of construction even between cities. There is also a LOT of traffic and trucks. We got stuck in several traffic jams in the middle of nowhere. That said, when we got onto destricted sections, the average car in the passing lane is doing maybe 160-200kph. (100-120mph). For short bits here and there we could drive 230kph (140mph) but not for more than say a minute. We were able to max the car out about three separate times for a few seconds before we ran into traffic again. Overall, wonderful roads and great fun to drive on! I can't wait to go back!


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

Sunday mornings are a nice time for a high-speed run on the Autobahn. Most if the trucks are restricted from driving until 10:00PM so the traffic is usually light.


----------



## German Expat (Sep 29, 2006)

Just keep in mind that dependent on the car you might have a limiter in your US version and can't go all out (my wife's 328xi had it because of no sport package). Run against the limiter a couple of times during a long drive from Flensburg to Zuerich (with 1 stop).


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Blue55 said:


> There are destricted sections all over Germany. However in actuality, there is a LOT of construction even between cities.


Most construction sites are during summer, many of them are finished now.


----------



## Zooks527 (Mar 15, 2009)

German Expat said:


> Just keep in mind that dependent on the car you might have a limiter in your US version and can't go all out (my wife's 328xi had it because of no sport package). Run against the limiter a couple of times during a long drive from Flensburg to Zuerich (with 1 stop).


As I went with the all-season tires instead of the staggered summers, my car has a 130 mph limiter. In practice on the Autobahn, I ran up against my wife's 120 mph limit before I hit the car's. 

George


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

Zooks527 said:


> AIn practice on the Autobahn, I ran up against my wife's 120 mph limit before I hit the car's.


My wife's limit was 135 MPH. I really wanted to try the 150 MPH limit, but the engine was no where near broken in.


----------

